# Columbia College Chicago MFA 2021 - Who's applying?



## Chris W

Deadline is coming up on January 4th, 2021. Who's applying?














 Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Directing (MFA)


	 					As a candidate in the Cinema Directing, MFA program, you'll learn to craft character-driven narratives, work with producers, and create diverse...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016








5.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: Illinois



















 Columbia College Chicago - Cinema and Television Producing (MFA)


						The Cinema and Television Producing MFA program at Columbia College Chicago allows students to learn the filmmaking business while collaborating with other filmmakers on professional-level sets.

Learn what makes a story worth telling as you study screenwriting and the financial and legal side...
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 17, 2016
Category: Illinois


----------



## Vicky H

I got admitted after interview.


----------



## Chris W

Vicky H said:


> I got admitted after interview.


Congrats!


----------

